# Utilisation de l'ipad



## manheman (9 Mai 2010)

L'ipad est en précommande d'ici quelques heures et j'en profite pour poser des questions pratiques :
*1. transfert de fichiers.*
a. Est-il possible de transférer des fichiers (.doc,.avi ...) depuis un imac ou un iphone vers l'ipad et vis versa ?
b. Si oui, un fichier créé dans word ou powerpoint ou excel depuis un imac sera-t-il ouvert fidèlement dans l'ipad ?
c. Est-il possible de connecter un vidéoprojecteur sur l'ipad afin de projeter des animations .ppt ?
d. Est-il possible de lire n'importe quel format de fichier vidéo dans l'ipad ?
e. Est-il possible de connecter une clé USB sur l'ipad ?

*2. utilisation de l'ipad (autonomie).*

a. Pour ceux qui ont déjà l'ipad, que pensez-vous de son autonomie ?
b. Et sa sensibilité à la température n'est-elle un problème lors de son utilisation au soleil, ou dans une voiture ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

1a : oui
1b : oui
1c : non
1d : non. MP4 obligatoire. Un truc standard, pas de fichiers exotiques.
1e : non

2a : Comme annoncé par Apple. Donc, très bonne.
2b : Je ne sais pas.


----------



## figaro (9 Mai 2010)

1c : Oui avec cet accessoire mais à mon avis il va convertir le fichier .ppt en fichier .keynote.

J'ai trouvé cette vidéo plutôt complète sur les limitations de l'adaptateur vers VGA.


----------



## Myjazz (9 Mai 2010)

Petite précision : dans la vidéo, il explique que pour safari, seules les vidéos peuvent être lues sur écran externe.

j'ai trouvé cette application : web projector, qui est un simple navigateur pouvant afficher l'intégralité des pages via l'adaptateur vga.

Bon, j'ai pas encore d'adaptateur vga, donc pas testé, mais ça me semble pratique (en fait ça me semble surtout dommage que safari ne le propose pas...)


----------



## manheman (9 Mai 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Concernant l'utilisation de l'adaptateur pour une projection via un vidéoprojecteur, cela est vraiment possible de projet une keynote alors ?


----------



## figaro (11 Mai 2010)

manheman a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> Concernant l'utilisation de l'adaptateur pour une projection via un vidéoprojecteur, cela est vraiment possible de projet une keynote alors ?



De rien .

Oui c'est vraiment possible. Tu peux en voir la démonstration vidéo sur youtube (voir mon précédent post) ou encore là (à la fin 3min50sec).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Mai 2010)

Hello,  

Un film acheté sur iTune et transféré sur iPad pourra être lu sur une TV LCD avec l'adaptateur VGA ? 

Merci


----------



## figaro (14 Mai 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Un film acheté sur iTune et transféré sur iPad pourra être lu sur une TV LCD avec l'adaptateur VGA ?
> 
> Merci



Malheureusement uniquement le contenu SD car le contenu HD contient des protection et que cet adaptateur n'est pas HDCP.

En tous cas c'est ce que dis la vidéo YouTube dont j'ai parlé plus haut. Je n'ai pas testé moi même .


----------



## fchou (14 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je ne trouve nulle part la soluce (si elle existe ) donc je demande:

Comment faites vous pour lire un fichier Quicktime que l'on vous envoie par mail ?

Possible ou direct poubelle 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Mai 2010)

Pas de problème pour un fichier quicktime


----------



## figaro (15 Mai 2010)

En gardant à l'esprit un fichier QuickTime qui est lisible même sans Perian.


----------



## fchou (15 Mai 2010)

Bon et bien merci de me dire que pour vous ça semble ok mais ce serait tellement cool que vous disiez comment vous faites?


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Mai 2010)

Ben si c'est dans un mail tu appuie sur la vidéo et elle se lance.
C'est tout


----------



## fchou (16 Mai 2010)

Oui et justement c'est ce que je fais mais j'ai une petite fenêtre qui apparait me disant que ce type de fichier ne peut pas être lu 

Donc par rapport à ce que tu me dis, je suis surpris, je dois installer un logiciel en particulier ou rien du tout ?


----------



## fchou (18 Mai 2010)

Salut,

Je reviens vers vous car encore reçu mail avec fichier QT et lorsque j'appui dessus pour lancer la vidéo; toujours la même fenêtre qui m'indique que ce type de fichier ne peut être lu 

Comment je peux faire ? svp


----------



## fchou (29 Mai 2010)

Salut, c'est ok pour les fichiers QT mais avez vous une soluce pour les fichiers .wmv reçu par mail?


----------

